# eventTT 14 it's here



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

http://www.beamish.org.uk/

This year the TTOC annual event will be held at Beamish Museum just north of Durham on Sunday 13th July. Admission will be £5 for members and a +1 and £10 for non members. Entry is between 0930 and 1055 and departure is after 1600, although there is a photo opportunity on Main Street at 1700, free of charge. The annual event will form part of the evenTT14 weekend with Saturday 12th seeing a TTOC cruise around scenic Northumberland including a visit to Housteads Roman Fort and the Roman Wall. Also on the Saturday night the club will hold it's AGM at the Holiday Inn at Washington where we have secured a group rate of £44 for single rooms and £68 for double rooms, bed breakfast and evening meal per night for Friday 11th and Saturday 12th .

*Tickets and hotel reservations are available at http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop*


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Boom I'm there

J
Xx


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

My rule of thumb is: if it takes longer to get to, and comeback from, somewhere than I'd stay there for, then it's not worth going (unless it's a booty call!) - so this southern softie's out.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Bad form lol

J
Xx


----------



## shane100 (Apr 18, 2013)

Holiday in booked for Saturday night


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Even got TTOC members coming from the USA to this years event


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Even got TTOC members coming from the USA to this years event


Now that's a round trip lol


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Even got TTOC members coming from the USA to this years event


sheeeeeeet lol

J
xx


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus (Jan 5, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Even got TTOC members coming from the USA to this years event


Wouldn't miss it.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Even got TTOC members coming from the USA to this years event


That rules me out again for farthest distance traveled.


----------



## ttpos (Jun 16, 2012)

why can it not be held in the midlands so people from north and south can attend without traveling too far [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Out of the whole of the country you choose Newcastle....

Best pack my fake tan and tight vest 8)


----------



## ttpos (Jun 16, 2012)

east and west midlands the best


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

The annual evenTT is being moved around the country after being held in the midlands for the last couple of years , even located in Co. Durham it is still several hours drive south for some of our Scottish members. Next year the evenTT will be further South or South West or South East


----------



## David Tonks (Mar 16, 2013)

Hello there
I have a fully paid up Year family pass for Beamish do i also need to order tickets and pay a second time or will my pass do? :? 
Regards Dave Tonks


----------



## airs (Oct 27, 2011)

Think i may well attend this as its on my doorstep and hopefully the car will be finished by then lol


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi Tonks I will find out and let you know. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Just ordered my sunday ticket


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Only a couple of weeks left to book the hotel and only a few rooms left , if you want to take advantage of our discounted hotel rates book now HERE


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

We've had to hire one of these this year


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I wonder what's going in there then...?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Club shop stand in case it rains :-*


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I thought it was for the concourse :wink:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Either the Club needs to shift a hell of a lot of window stickers and back-issues of AbsoluTTE, or some people don't want to get their cars wet.


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

That's how far it is from me.... nice drive down sunday morning


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Can I ask how the venue chosen ?

I'm not having a swipe at the organisers as I know the amount of work putting a show on entails.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

TT Owners Club said:


> The annual evenTT is being moved around the country after being held in the midlands for the last couple of years , even located in Co. Durham it is still several hours drive south for some of our Scottish members. Next year the evenTT will be further South or South West or South East


Thats good news, Hopefully I wont be already booked up, as I am for this year


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jamman said:


> Can I ask how the venue chosen ?
> 
> I'm not having a swipe at the organisers as I know the amount of work putting a show on entails.


People were looking for a change so we thought it only fair to give the many Scotish members a location a bit nearer home so they had a chance to attend. Personally I will miss 2/3 hour drive down the country the night before to get the national day as to me it is all part of the weekend can't beet a convoy of TTs out on the open road (well M1 :lol: )


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

6 hours 15 minutes.

Anywhere west of Bristol will do for next year.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Personally I think the North Norfolk Coast would make a great venue , somewhere like well I don't know Cromer.. :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

So, I teased last week that we've had to arrange a large marquee for evenTT14 at Beamish this July...

*Well I'll now reveal as a member exclusive here first that we have managed to secure a Mk3 show car to be on display!*

We've got to add a proviso from Audi UK that it's subject to any last minute changes with their schedule, but basically this will be one of the first large scale showings in the UK for our members to enjoy. I believe the car, or possibly two cars will be part of the Audi UK stand at Goodwood the week or two before evenTT14, but our private showing will still be weeks if not morel like months before any UK dealers will be receiving any demo cars.

The car will are getting will be silver in colour and will be placed inside this large marquee with flooring and lighting to make sure our members get to see it in all it's glory. The only thing we can't do it let members sit in the car I'm afraid, but we can certainly have doors, boot, bonnet open for you to inspect all areas.

So, if you are interested in the Mk3, or know someone who is, EvenTT14 at Beamish, Sunday 13th July is where you need to be


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

When do we get our tickets?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Tickets are usually sent out a couple of weeks before the event.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Ok thanks


----------



## Samwell0505 (Oct 24, 2013)

We should organise one down here (south) for all is non northerners!
5 hrs is a long old way to drive for a day event.....

But I think I speak for a lot of people when I say they might want to join if it's a little closer to home so ......

Let's do one the same day!


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Samwell0505 said:


> We should organise one down here (south) for all is non northerners!
> 5 hrs is a long old way to drive for a day event.....
> 
> But I think I speak for a lot of people when I say they might want to join if it's a little closer to home so ......
> ...


Might be an idea for all us Southern Softies who don't want to drive 5-odd hours there, and 5-odd hours back!

Added a suggestion to your thread, but open to anything else - it's a democracy (apparently?!?), so I'm happy to go with the flow&#8230; [smiley=dude.gif]
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=670578


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

It's abit gay that everyones moaning because it's not down south on your doorstep :lol:

For years attending any show, players at goodwood, edition38, AITP. They're all what i'd consider southern England, part of being a petrolhead is enjoying driving your car about. A bloke who attends shows throught the year with me and my club travels from glasgow. In a mk2 golf G60 rallye. He's also just completed Worthersee in austria for the 2nd year adding on a trip to the nurburgring. That's like a 4000 mile holiday for him!

It's moving around the country and fair play for allowing the chance for scottish members to get to it without busting a gut. Good move TTOC i say.

I'm gonna try make this, I'd said i was going to Dubfiction show in bakewell. But this would be nice to pop along to. Not too often do you get to see many TT's!

Stop being pussies and enjoy driving the car you bought to enjoy 8)

Good location this too. Very different.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Exactly Neil and it's also bloody pathetic to then try and organise a meet on the same day.

I think some people need to grow up a little personally

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Both eventt and aitp are around 2.5hrs from me and I'm attending both and quiet looking forward to it as I've never been to either... just hope it's worth the drive [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Year's of organising meets for my local club, and from experience you never make everyone happy. Those that moan the most about a location or time - you adjust it to suit and the majority of the time they never turn up anyway!

:lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Printed my ticket off this morning - not long now!! [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## Pincherrn (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi,
We printed ours off today too. Just checking on our B&B and itinerary for family visits and sightseeing. 
Driving up to Alston on Thursday where we are staying. Victoria Tunnels on Friday and meal out with friends. Run out from this forum on Saturday, Beamish Sunday then more family visits and MetroCentre Monday and back home Tuesday. Really looking forward to it all. Hope the weather is good.

Cheers

Colin


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Colin, you've done exactly the right thing - make a great trip out of it. A couple of years ago, on my way back from ADI, I visited Royal Wootton Basset then Bourton on the Water, then met up with my parents on a trip to Warwick for three nights.

Neil, ditch Dub Fiction and get to the EvenTT - it'll be an awesome weekend 8) Plus, it's always nice to meet a fellow Vee owner


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Can you just turn up and pay on the gate ?


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Indeed you can


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

We should be there.... Will pay on the gate


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Not long now people ! last chance to but tickets on line will be thursday but tickets will be available on the gate as well. Hope to see you all there


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

I'll put this past the boss.

Am interested in the mark 3 and it'll give the car a good 3 hour run south (thats south not north for all those thinking this was too far north :lol: )

Anyone else going down the east coast?


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

If you're planning to make a weekend of it, there's a convoy heading down from Edinburgh neck of the woods on Friday. Details here http://www.ttoc.co.uk/members/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=1105


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

im wondering what car i will be driving suspense is killing me :roll: 5/6 hr drive from norfolk. roll on sat night


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Just order my ticket

See you all Sunday

Phil


----------



## David Tonks (Mar 16, 2013)

Hello to all who are visiting the TT event at Beamish this weekend, I will try to attend the weekend at some point certainly on Sunday but I must encourage you all at some point to attend Beamish Hall (I'm not on commission I just love the bar, word of warning no mobile phone reception at the Hall or Bar) weather on Saturday at the end of the cruise for your evening meal and a pint or on Sunday after the show before you return home, It is one of the most beautiful of hotels not far from the museum entrance it has it own local brewery onsite with some great beers plus a great pub called the stables (I walk two and a half miles one way to call it my local). I am local to the area and would highly recommend this place as a treat not to be missed plus there is the opportunity to take some great photo's in the grounds, please feel free to check it out on the Best Western Hotels website you won't be disappointed, I know that there has been a lot of complaining about holding this event in the north east of England but trust me you couldn't have picked a better place to hold it and the north east coast line is fantastic for a cruise. If I had only critic I would recommend going up the coast as far as Holy Island, and Bamborugh Castle in Northumberland. I am not from the north east originally, I come the Black Country (West Midlands) but have lived here since 1987 and consider it "GODS" country now and wouldn't live anywhere else so please come and start your own love affair with the North East! 8)


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys 
Well cleaned the car ready for the drive to day 








Just wonder how long I ca keep it clean on the way lol

Phil


----------



## SBL (May 9, 2014)

If you're calling in for part of the day but not looking to stay until 16.00 onwards, where do we park?
Do we just go into the usual Beamish visitors carpark???


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

SBL said:


> If you're calling in for part of the day but not looking to stay until 16.00 onwards, where do we park?
> Do we just go into the usual Beamish visitors carpark???


I asked a similar question on 29th May over at viewtopic.php?f=1&t=574009&start=45

Never got an answer - maybe nobody knows..?
(just to help the Committee spot it I've embolded it)


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi guys
> Well cleaned the car ready for the drive to day
> 
> 
> ...


Looks fab as always Phil 

Daz


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

SBL said:


> If you're calling in for part of the day but not looking to stay until 16.00 onwards, where do we park?
> Do we just go into the usual Beamish visitors carpark???


 Hi really difficult. You can park in the main cae park but then I can't get you the discounted entry. It woukd cost £18 each. Sorry.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

So anyone arriving after the 10.55 cut-off time, or leaving before the 16.00 exit time will have to ay £18 to park in the public car park? Thanks, that's handy to know when you've driven 4/5/6+ hours from all corners of the country to get there. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
No wonder we never got an answer sooner... :x


----------



## SBL (May 9, 2014)

Surely this can't be right. The only issue is getting a car trapped inside. Why would using the main car park and walking across attract such a premium?


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

This is one of the biggest reasons I won't be going this year :-(
Next biggest reason, not in the slightest bit interested in trains!


----------



## rossored (Mar 29, 2013)

Have a good day !!!!!! Take loads of pictures as I can't make it this year.

John.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Saw you guys driving through the Northumbrian village of Wall yesterday afternoon. seeing all the TT'S together looked great. enjoy the rest of your meet

Regards Al


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi guys
> Well cleaned the car ready for the drive to day
> 
> 
> ...


Please tell me it's a trick of the light in the photo and you haven't painted the bottom section of the car a different colour? [FLUSHED FACE]. It reminds me of years ago when people painted them like that with hammerite cos they were all rusty on the sills [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]. Other than that it's a very nice looking car


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

A big thankyou to all who attended. Hope you all enjoyed it. Roll on next year


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi dave

It's a trick of the light lol 

Phil


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Audi Driver awards close on 31st July

As EvenTT14 was a great success, please take time to vote for TTOC in the various categories!

http://www.autometrix.co.uk/ADI/adivoteform.html


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

SBL said:


> Surely this can't be right. The only issue is getting a car trapped inside. Why would using the main car park and walking across attract such a premium?


This is right and is due to a strict health and safety policy of Beamish and is a tied into the public liabilty insurance. The discounted price is for people taking part in the display which you are not doing if you where in the public car park.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks to all involved for a great weekend.

Here's some of my photos of the EvenTT.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice pictures Peter glad you enjoyed the event 8)


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Ace photos, Peter 8)


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

malstt said:


> SBL said:
> 
> 
> > Surely this can't be right. The only issue is getting a car trapped inside. Why would using the main car park and walking across attract such a premium?
> ...


beamish sadly had a fatality at an event 2 to 3 years ago when a young lad on a steam engine was killed, I would think the strict rules and insurers requirements are because of this and not Beamish being awkward


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

s***, another local event I missed out on! Me fault not been on here much lately


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Are you coming to evenTT15 at Beaulieu on 19th July? Buy your tickets before Tuesday and you could win free entry.

Buy your evenTT15 tickets HERE


----------

